

Rider on the Storm (2011) - js2
http://www.damninteresting.com/rider-on-the-storm/?

======
tempodox
Wow, whoever wrote this has some serious writing chops. This nerve-wrecking
adventure is being well told. I have to check out the rest of the site.

After this, paragliding home from the top of our office building feels like a
sunday walk :)

------
erikb
I would appreciate if you could edit a topic/keyword into the headline. From
the first few sentences and the title I still can't say if this article will
be interesting to me or not. Thanks.

~~~
js2
I'm sorry I can no longer edit the title.

------
drewolbrich
Awesome. Thank you for posting this.

